# Ordered a S&W …



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

… 1911 Pro Subcompact this morning. LGS said it should be in this week, but I'll be happy if next week is reality. Can't wait for it to come in. Pics and range report to follow.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently bought a used S&W 1911 and love it......JJ


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm really excited about it. Also having a bit of a laugh thinking how I lived just outside of Springfield, MA until I was 29 and this is my very first Smith.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Trying to figure out what the Pro Series offers over the standard versions. Is this the list?

• 4 – 4 1/2 lb. Smooth Trigger Pull
• Double Sided Frame Safety
• 30 LPI Frontstrap Checkering
• Hand Polished Barrel Feed Ramp
• Precision Crowned Muzzle


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> Trying to figure out what the Pro Series offers over the standard versions. Is this the list?
> 
> • 4 - 4 1/2 lb. Smooth Trigger Pull
> • Double Sided Frame Safety
> ...


I think that's it. From what I understand it's the bridge model between Performance Center and standard production.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Todd said:


> I think that's it. From what I understand it's the bridge model between Performance Center and standard production.


Awesome. Congrats and look forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


----------

